# Tow coverage through Progressive



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

First off, I already have tow coverage through Boat US, renewed a few months back and have kept the coverage for years. My boat insurance is through Progressive and they have on the water tow coverage for significantly less than Boat US or Sea Tow. I called the service that does the actual dispatching to make sure I had all the facts straight to compare their coverage to the other two. Basically it is the same as what I have for Boat US except they will not tow me to my home dock, but to the closest port/dock where I can get help. They also dispatch Boat US or Sea Tow as one of their providers. If you are in cell range, you'd call the 800 number and if not, VHF to the CG and they would contact Progressive. 

While it all sounds good in theory, I wanted to see if anyone had use Progressive's services before. Pros/Cons?

Thanks.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Not sure how it works with Progressive but I expect you would pay for the tow and then have to file with insurance to get reimbursed. Of course there is the chance that Progressive won't reimburse you for some reason.

I also don't know how it works with Boat US but I know with Sea Tow that If you and I call at the same time and I am a Sea Tow member and you are getting your coverage through progressive, they will come tow me in first and then come and get you.

If that is worth it for you, then Progressive might be the better option.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> Not sure how it works with Progressive but I expect you would pay for the tow and then have to file with insurance to get reimbursed. Of course there is the chance that Progressive won't reimburse you for some reason.


In the event that you could only get in touch with a tow company, that would be an acceptable course of action. If it goes through dispatch, it would work the same as contacting the tow company direct.


----------



## alcaniz (Jul 4, 2015)

I have this coverage on my boston whaler. Seems ok to me -- I've only had to call once. Gave them my GPS coordinates and they said they'd look for somebody to tow and call me back. Took them about 45 minutes to call back and let me know that Sea Tow was on the way, but then again it was the 4th of july weekend. By that point, I'd already received help from a fellow boater who towed me back to the ramp. 

The long delay before any update was annoying, but I imagine the service is probably fine outside of holiday weekends.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> Not sure how it works with Progressive but I expect you would pay for the tow and then have to file with insurance to get reimbursed. Of course there is the chance that Progressive won't reimburse you for some reason.
> 
> I also don't know how it works with Boat US but I know with Sea Tow that If you and I call at the same time and I am a Sea Tow member and you are getting your coverage through progressive, they will come tow me in first and then come and get you.
> 
> If that is worth it for you, then Progressive might be the better option.


I think I heard that progressive has changed that this year and that the tow company bill them directly??? It was as you said up till this year on the coverage (reimburse).


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

H20, I called them yesterday. Spoke to Progressive then called the service that does dispatching just to be sure I had the right information. The tow service would go direct to Progressive for reimbursement.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Be hard to call Progressive on a VHF. I'd spend the $150 and be covered regardless the situation.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Splittine said:


> Be hard to call Progressive on a VHF. I'd spend the $150 and be covered regardless the situation.


That's why I called the dispatch service to ask that very question. They said to contact the Coast Guard and let them know you were requesting a tow, the CG would then notify Progressive. How well does that work? Beats the hell out of me. That's why I'm asking the question.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Do your thing but the less middle men you have in an emergency situation the better. A direct hail to Sea Tow beats the hell out of calling the CG and them having to call a dispatch center to have them call ST.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

salty_dawg said:


> That's why I called the dispatch service to ask that very question. They said to contact the Coast Guard and let them know you were requesting a tow, the CG would then notify Progressive. How well does that work? Beats the hell out of me. That's why I'm asking the question.


I was told that you contact BoatUS and they in turn billed progressive directly because they are an underwriter for them???


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Flo is hung like a pack mule! If youve got Progressive you're screwed. Become a sea tow member, why risk it for a $150 per year. Better hope you dont have a boat claim with Progressive.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Lyin Too said:


> Flo is hung like a pack mule! If youve got Progressive you're screwed. Become a sea tow member, why risk it for a $150 per year. Better hope you dont have a boat claim with Progressive.


Screwed for tow coverage or claims in general? I've already got Boat US and was just asking for future reference. I've not filed a claim with Progressive, or any other boat insurer for that matter.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I have my insurance through USAA Progressive also and I was contemplating their tow service because of the low price but decided against it and went with Sea Tow. I knew there had to be a catch for that price. I've never been disappointed with Sea Tow.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I wouldn't want to break down & not be a member. They charged a buddy of mine over $800 & they weren't even out of the bay good.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Boat US and tow boat member for years. They 100% covered a trailer problem and two on the water incidents in the last year at zero cost. I know I have paid for it over the years but it has worked for me. My recent water tows were only 6 miles out and then again two days later in the channel 2 miles from the ramp after I thought the issue had been fixed. 

All that said- water tow insurance is a must for me. Between it, and boat insurance and good maintenance i feel reasonably comfortable heading offshore and being relatively safe.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's the beans right there. If you don't feel secure in going it's not worth going.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

The reason I asked about this in the first place was I was in the process of getting a second boat and had not contacted Boat US yet to see about adding a second boat. I've had Boat US for years and don't dispute the benefit of having OTW coverage. Ironically, my question was answered the hard way. The first time out with the new boat, we discovered after hanging out with the kids swimming for about 30 min that the batteries were shot to hell. I knew they were close to replacing, just not that close. Anyway, I called Boat US expecting to take it in the shorts having to pay for service since I'd not added the boat. To my surprise, they covered it anyway. I knew they would cover the person with the coverage regardless of vessel, but figured I'd have an issue since this was my boat. Either way, got a jump from Boat US and got home safely. If one membership covers multiple boats, that is a good deal! Oh, and batteries were replaced 2 days later.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Screw progressive get seatow


----------



## davetnrmm103 (May 23, 2012)

So progressive uses SeaTow and TowboatUS? Which of those 2 is better to have in Pensacola? New to the area, and no SeaTow where I came from...


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

davetnrmm103 said:


> So progressive uses SeaTow and TowboatUS? Which of those 2 is better to have in Pensacola? New to the area, and no SeaTow where I came from...


both are outstanding in this area. Capt John w/ seatow and Capt Mac with towboat U.S. are great folks and provide great service. progressive's coverage is called "sign and glide" and they will pay the tow company directly. there's no out of pocket expense for the customer. if you happen to be in a spot and have to use a smaller outfit and you do pay out of pocket, progressive can reimburse you, subject to some criteria (max $250/hr for tow, etc).


----------



## davetnrmm103 (May 23, 2012)

Ok thanks. I'll shop em both, probably go with boatUS because I will fuel at mac's, coming out of the bayou grande and all.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I was out around 25 miles when I blew my running gears. I called Sea Tow on my VHF and they came and got me. Since I wasn't a member, they made me give them my credit card, then the captain called it in on a satellite phone to confirm it was good before he would even hook up to me. They charged the tow on my card, I then turned the receipt into Progressive and they sent me a check with in a couple of weeks. This was 8 years ago or more. The had no problem paying.


----------



## Hustler II (Oct 13, 2016)

I actually canceled the slide and glide from progressive because of the whole cell phone reception issue. The rep said that i would probably have to pay first then they would reimburse me. I just got a sea tow membership because that is worth the piece of mind.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

USAA Progressive will also cover towing your tow vehicle and the trailer if you break down on the road while towing.

I agree, all 3 are good .

Jim


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

again if your not a member you get pushed to the back of the member line. spend the $150 and be done with it


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

I have Progressive, and Sea Tow. Didn't realize Progressive was an option for tow. Sea Tow is local, and has been flawless, and I will never be without them as long as I am boating. Well worth the yearly fee if you need them. RHB


----------

